# javax.comm



## japetos (20. Jun 2006)

Hallo.

ich habe irgendwie ein Problem mit der javax.comm.
Ich habe die Dateien heruntergeladen und in dei entsprechenden Ordner ins SDK kopiert.
Aber eclipse erkennt das nicht an.

Woran kann das liegen?

Gruß und Danke!


----------



## foobar (20. Jun 2006)

Dein Eclipse zeigt bestimmt auf das falsche JRE, denn das JDK hat auch noch mal ein JRE dabei. Guck mal in Eclipse unter Eintsllungen => Java => Installed JREs, welches verwendet wird.


----------



## japetos (21. Jun 2006)

Ja, klappt jetzt. Mußte noch mal neu suchen lassen.

Danke vielmals für die Hilfe.


----------



## japetos (21. Jun 2006)

...beim buggen erhalte ich diese Fehlermeldung:

HIER DER LINK ZUM BILD

Liegt das auch am JDK?


----------



## foobar (21. Jun 2006)

Das ist eine Meldung von Eclipse, daß der VisualEditor(Plugin für Elcipse) nicht gefunden wurde.


----------

